# Can I raise a female betta and a male betta in a 10 gallon tank?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a female betta(Gena) and a male betta(Freddy). I have a 10 gallon aquarium. Gena is in a 1 gallon aquarium. She has no hiding places or "buddies." That's mainly due to lack of space. I want her to be happy and not lonely. There are 7 plastic plants in the 10 gallon aquarium, 1 ceramic cave and a barrel-like structure. All the plants are on one side, the ceramic cave is among them. The barrel-like structure is on the opposite side. Here are some pictures of my fish and the aquariums:


----------

African Dwarf Frog by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Snail by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Snail by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Gena by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Gena by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Gena by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Freddy by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Aquarium by MacGyver1394, on Flickr
----------

Aquarium by MacGyver1394, on Flickr

If I put Gena in with Freddy for good, will Gena be okay?

On a side note, tomorrow, (Wednesday) I plan on buying 3 or four Ghost shrimp for the 10 gallon aquarium. I have two African Dwarf Frogs. I may even get a few more snails. Will everybody get along fine? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The only way you should ever try to put a male and female in the same tank is if it is divided.
You can get dividers for 10 gallons at petstores, or you can make your own: google "DIY Aquarium Divider". Divide it so she gets about a quarter of the tank space and everyone else gets the rest if you are dead set on getting her into that tank.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

+1

Your male will probably kill her, or in some cases, vise versa. They don't need "buddies." Bettas are loners! I'd just upgrade her to a 2.5 or 5 gallon tank.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

+1. The only reason males and females should e together is for breeding purposes. The only time I've heard of them in a non-separated, non-breeding tank is when they have been together ALL their life. And Freedy looks SO big! He would most likely kill Gena, or highly un-possible, breed.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Read- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124190

So no, you cannot.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would not recomend it, you also have to worry not only about the male killing the female, but also the female might kill the male.


----------



## atb224155 (Mar 10, 2014)

Some will say no, some will say yes. It all comes down to how your betta reacts. If she doesn't mind the company of other bettas, then you have a relaxed betta. If she has been known to attack or swim for her life, then no.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I noticed your avatar says 'Rip Gena,' what happened? And no I'd never recommend that. Also, plastic plants will tear up their fins. You should get real or silk plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> I noticed your avatar says 'Rip Gena,' what happened? And no I'd never recommend that. Also, plastic plants will tear up their fins. You should get real or silk plants.


This is an old post that for whatever reason someone resurrected. When you change your avatar or signature, all posts (even years' old) the old is replaced with the new.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 please do not do this, and I've herd of times when dividing does not work because the female becomes egg bound


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ Oh, and yes I know it changes on the old posts too hehe. I didn't look at the date, thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You be welcome. ;-)


----------

